# Pay Statistics - Toronto - 03/28/15 and 03/29/15



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok decided to put in a few hours this weekend during the day. Overall a good weekend but a little quiet to the start on Saturday. Most rides were short and only one surge for the whole weekend. Worked out to only a few $$$ for the week total so nothing to factor in. There were a few cancels in the weekend including a guy I refused to take all 3 times because he refused to get car seats for his infants. He got 1 free pass on the cancel out of the 3. Also a report to Uber on using his brains. But enough of the small talk here are the stats for the weekend.

*Saturday March 28 2015*

Time driven 12:30 - 9PM (8 Hours deduct 30- min for lunch)
Total KM driven = 154 KM
Paid KM while driving = 96.23
Total Rides = 18 (4 paid cancels)
End of night rating = 5.0

More paid to dead

True cost per KM based on my vehicle $0.32 per km operating cost

Gross Pay for period = $226.37 or $28.29 per hour gross
Net Pay for Period = $166.70 or $20.83 per hour Net

Cost of driving for the night $49.28

Gross - Cost = $177.09 or $22.13 gross per hour after expenses
Net - Cost = $117.42 = $14.67 per hour clear in pocket

*Sunday March 29th 2015*

Time driven 1 pm - 5 pm (4 Hours)
Total KM driven = 84
Paid KM while driving = 62.81
Total Rides = 12
End of shift rating = 5.0

Way More paid to dead

True cost per KM based on my vehicle $0.32 per km operating cost

Gross Pay for period = $128.39 or $32.09 per hour gross
Net Pay for Period = $93.10 or $23.27 per hour Net

Cost of driving for the night $26.88

Gross - Cost = $101.51 or $25.37 gross per hour after expenses
Net - Cost = $66.22 = $16.55 per hour clear in pocket

As always Check over the math and if you see any issues let me know.

Toronto Market right now is still a good market for part time work.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Ok decided to put in a few hours this weekend during the day. Overall a good weekend but a little quiet to the start on Saturday. Most rides were short and only one surge for the whole weekend. Worked out to only a few $$$ for the week total so nothing to factor in. There were a few cancels in the weekend including a guy I refused to take all 3 times because he refused to get car seats for his infants. He got 1 free pass on the cancel out of the 3. Also a report to Uber on using his brains. But enough of the small talk here are the stats for the weekend.
> 
> *Saturday March 28 2015*
> 
> ...


Get a life bro. Enough with the statistics.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Juber said:


> Get a life bro. Enough with the statistics.


Feel relaxed ?


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Feel relaxed ?


Biscotti?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Tan or no tan?


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

Your mom was lying on me the whole time, so no tan ...


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

She does not like Venice , you confused my mom with your long lost aunt


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Juber said:


> Get a life bro. Enough with the statistics.


How is the rebellion going. Don't bother to answer we already know.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Ok decided to put in a few hours this weekend during the day. Overall a good weekend but a little quiet to the start on Saturday. Most rides were short and only one surge for the whole weekend. Worked out to only a few $$$ for the week total so nothing to factor in. There were a few cancels in the weekend including a guy I refused to take all 3 times because he refused to get car seats for his infants. He got 1 free pass on the cancel out of the 3. Also a report to Uber on using his brains. But enough of the small talk here are the stats for the weekend.
> 
> *Saturday March 28 2015*
> 
> ...


If I didn't know better, I'd take the above data to mean that you're operating a for profit livery service, but I know you're just doing a bit of carpooling.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> If I didn't know better, I'd take the above data to mean that you're operating a for profit livery service, but I know you're just doing a bit of carpooling.


You can say that, but I eat lots of food when I'm on the road. Lobster every day is expensive. And my riders pay for my meals.

Also this is done under research as 90% of what I do is real car pooling. And most of my statements show less than 10 hours every week.

Also I can show you expenses not shown in this figure that would offset the profit. What I have shown is what the profit is as a business. In a market that people have stated that there is none.

Any other questions?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> You can say that, but I eat lots of food when I'm on the road. Lobster every day is expensive. And my riders pay for my meals.
> 
> Also this is done under research as 90% of what I do is real car pooling. And most of my statements show less than 10 hours every week.
> 
> ...


Nope. No questions.

If you want to drive a ********* for no profit, be my guest.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Nope. No questions.
> 
> If you want to drive a ********* for no profit, be my guest.


I don't do this for profit, I do it for the tax write offs. To date my morning commute has always cost me. Now it goes against my taxes all my expenses. I don't care if I ever make a profit at this. I just want the write offs and some of those expenses covered.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> I don't do this for profit, I do it for the tax write offs. To date my morning commute has always cost me. Now it goes against my taxes all my expenses. I don't care if I ever make a profit at this. I just want the write offs and some of those expenses covered.


----------

